

The General Purpose Kiosk Computer - poutine
http://blog.telemetryapp.com/post/2015/5/7/the-general-purpose-computer-kiosk

======
hillzo55
This could be an affordable way to scale to TVs. I've been using mac minis
running scripts to broadcast my dashboards. But this solution seems a bit
better.

